
Cambridge Analytica creator has State Department contract - peterkelly
https://www.axios.com/cambridge-analytica-may-still-have-an-open-contract-with-th-1521494535-64a045dd-bfe3-4a7a-8439-a54f1ae13860.html
======
xster
It's not like Obama didn't "suck out the whole social graph" from Facebook who
"didn’t stop us once they realized that was what we were doing" because "they
were on our side".

[http://www.syracuse.com/us-
news/index.ssf/2018/03/facebook_d...](http://www.syracuse.com/us-
news/index.ssf/2018/03/facebook_data-
mining_cambridge_analytica_farmville_obama.html)

[https://www.fastcompany.com/40546816/obama-campaigns-
targete...](https://www.fastcompany.com/40546816/obama-campaigns-targeted-
share-app-also-used-facebook-data-from-millions-of-unknowing-users)

I don't see why anyone wouldn't assume it's the default operating mode for
Facebook.

~~~
imhelpingu
Because it's axiomatic that absolutely the last thing that happened in 2016 is
Trump legitimately won after the media lied about consensus.

